# What breed of dog do you own, and what's his/her name?



## Stephen_Melling (Jun 26, 2011)

I have a Boxer called *George*. If he was an actor he'd be Jerry Lewis.
...and a Bulldog called *Arthur*. If he was an actor he'd be Jack Elam


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

I had three Pappillions. Two boys and one girl. The boys were named Dario and Michelangelo. They have both passed on. The girl's name is Luciano. She will be 10 in November. She is my baby and very very spoiled. She gets away with stuff that I would never let the boys do. She knows she has me wrapped around her little paw.


----------



## Iowagirl (Jul 17, 2011)

We have a Cairn Terrier named Chloe. She often sits beside me when I'm writing. She's always glad to see me 

Tracey


----------



## EGranfors (Mar 18, 2011)

Cockerpoo, Nilla

Shizu-terrier-poo--Kali (should have been named "The Terror"

They both know that writing time is "do not disturb" time!


----------



## RobertY (Jun 24, 2011)

Black faced fawn Pug - his name is Monty - 36lbs - very low energy LOL!
Boxer/Pit mix - her name is Soldier Girl - 68lbs - very high energy


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

Black and grey chow mix - Angel
Australian shepherd mix - Merle
Corgi mix - Caesar
Dachshund/Chihuahua mix - Moose
Dachshund maybe chihuahua mix - Odie
Fuzzy dustmop looking mix - Poppy

and am fostering a Mastiff, Star


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Noggin (see avatar) was a mix of Aussie Cattle Dog and YGIAGAM (your guess is a good as mine), though most people thought he had some Pit Bull in him. If he were an actor, he would have been someone like Michael Ironside: a good enough looking and physically fit character actor, but never the big star/leading man.


----------



## SimonSmithWilson (Jul 26, 2011)

I have always had dogs in my family. I currently have two. I have a Lakeland Terrier called Willow. She is the little dog posing in the green cover at the end of my post, lol. My other doggy is called, Molly, and she is an Airedale Terrier. Molly is amazing, but such a handful, lol.


----------



## ajhunter (Aug 23, 2010)

3-year-old Pembroke Welsh Corgi named Bailey.

Funny story:  Since I've had Bailey, my brother got engaged to and married a girl with a corgi and my dad now has two corgies of his own!


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

My family got an English Springer Spaniel named Chelsea 13 years ago and I've moved away from my mom's house since then, but I still consider her partly mine.  She's getting pretty old now, but she still acts like a puppy and wants to cuddle all the time. Such a sweet dog!










I don't think I'd get another of the same breed, though. She has to get groomed a lot because her hair gets so long.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

A Chichuahua/Jack Russell Terrior mix named Murphy who is my best buddy.  My DD & family live with me and they have a Chichuahua puppy (7 mo) named Duke who is a lot of fun.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

We have two (or will have when we pick up our puppy this weekend) Scottish Terriers.

The first is three year old wheaten/black -  Brindle color named Fergus.
The puppy is an eight week old wheaten color named Arabella.


----------



## PurpleShell (Jul 25, 2011)

We have two Poodles you see in my avatar.  The cream (actual official color is Apricot, but she has gotten lighter over the years) one is Pebbles, she is 15 ½ years old and we have had her since she was 5 weeks old.  The black one is Pepper, she is 13 years old and we have had her since she was 4 months old.  They are my four legged fur children.


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

A 2 and a half year old Chocolate Labrador Retriever named Savannah.  VERY high energy!!!


----------



## SimonSmithWilson (Jul 26, 2011)

My family have had Lakelands, Airedales, Deer Hounds, Wolf Hounds, but the most difficult dog was a German Pointer that we rescued. Tess could run for her country! She ran around the house, the forest, the garden, in her sleep and around her dish as she ate, lol. She was high energy.


----------



## SandraMiller (May 10, 2011)

We have two dogs...

a West Highland White Terrier we rescued from the local pound.  He's getting a bit older now, but he's been the neatest dog.  We named him Finnegan because it means 'little white-haired one', but a lot of people assume he's named after Harry Potter's friend Seamus Finnigan.  Which is fine too, because we love Harry Potter.

and our newest, a red & white parti colored Pomeranian who was rescued from a kennel, right at a year old.  He's pretty certain he's the prettiest dog in the world and we tend to agree with him   We named him Schatzi because it means something like sweetie in German.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

We have a standard poodle named Monday. There's a whole thread about her on this board if you want to read her story and how she came to live with us in her forever home on April 9th.

L


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

My avatar is my sweet little Shih Tzu, Yogi Bear (named that because we got him near Jellystone Park). He's a real sweetie, and has a very low energy level. I always describe him as a stuffed animal with a heartbeat.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

As you can see from my avatar, I have a Cairn Terrier.
His name is Rascal - aptly named.
Like most of his breed, he is always "ready to go".


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

We have 3 rescued dogs: a goofy Golden Retriever named Murphy, a border collie named Spatz, and an australian shepherd/Gift From God mix named Sadie.


----------



## SimonSmithWilson (Jul 26, 2011)

lol, a friend of mine was trying to explain what a Cairn Terrier looks like the other day. Now I know.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

An easy explanation is that a Cairn is the toto dog from Wizard of Oz.
Except it takes a lot of training to make a Cairn stay still that much.


----------



## SimonSmithWilson (Jul 26, 2011)

lol, you see now that you say that, I can picture it. I have an Airedale and the breeder said about 10x... "They are really difficult dogs to train." Nod Nod "Of course they are." lol... I spent the first five years chasing her around the New Forest.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

We have a standard poodle named Jetta, a (supposedly) miniature dachshund named Mollie, and an Italian Greyhound-Rat Terrier mix named Sonny.  The vet says Mollie is a tweeny - too big to be a miniature but too small to be a standard.

All keep us entertained and busy.


----------



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

> and our newest, a red & white parti colored Pomeranian who was rescued from a kennel, right at a year old. He's pretty certain he's the prettiest dog in the world and we tend to agree with him We named him Schatzi because it means something like sweetie in German.


Schatzie is what I named my Maltese/Shih Tzu mix because it means 'little sweetheart" in German. We should have named her Princess.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

We have a black standard poodle named Magic, an apricot standard poodle named Pirate and just found ourselves with a Boston terrier puppy named Quincy (after a famous Bostonian of course) that my grandmother got and couldn't handle.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I have a 6 year old Pekingese named Cody, had him since he was 2 months old.  He's high energy, except when the grandkids are here, then he hides behind the couch.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Border Terrier named Burke. Now 3.5 months old. Devil or angel?


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I have a very territorial, one-person (me), 4.5 lb chihuahua named Bruiser.  He was an abandoned, abused rescue dog who adopted me almost 6 years (around 2 years old when we got him) ago.  He makes me happy!


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

I have a white standard poodle name Daisy


----------



## Figment (Oct 27, 2008)

We have Yorkshire Terriers.  Presently we have McKenzie Nicole (a 6 year old rescue), Mary Grace (the Catholic dog...also 6 years old), and Madison Ava (age 3).  Maggie Anne, our first yorkie died this past Spring...VERY sad even now (still see her little ghost around here...)

Good news is we'll be picking up a 13 week old pup...Murphy Anne...on Friday!  We're very excited!!!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I have a lab.









Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

tessa said:


> I have a white standard poodle name Daisy


I love Daisy. I always remember the story that you had to quit smoking so you could buy Kindle books, then you gained weight, so then you needed a dog for exercise and you got Daisy...you'd sit with her in the park and throw balls while you'd read your Kindle.

Monday hasn't gotten calm enough for me to throw balls and read at the same time. Hopefully sometime in the next few months (or years!).

Since people are posting pictures, here's a picture of Monday nicely groomed...


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

In my younger years, someone in the neighborhood had two dogs -- a Yorkie and a Great Dane!!  The house and yard was much more Yorkie size, but they had both.


----------



## susan67 (Mar 18, 2011)

A Doberman named Heidi....sweetest dog ever...nothing like the stereotype at all.









And a Brussles Griffon named Sprout (she's my little Brussel Sprout! LOL).


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Leslie said:


> ...
> Since people are posting pictures, here's a picture of Monday nicely groomed...


I like the neckerchief, or bandana, or whatever you call it.


----------



## herocious (May 20, 2011)

We have a plott hound in our family named Buddy. When he's not treeing bear, he's treeing Honeyed Cat on top of the fridge.

Buddy is a stellar athlete. Fastest dog I've run with.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

We have Jack (my avatar), a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel. He is definately a high maintenance dog. We also have a 5 year old Brittany, Kona, who rotates between a flusher and pointer of birds. From inside the house I have watched as many as 20 quail cross our backyard while Kona sleeps. However, as soon as we step foot out the backdoor, he starts his work.....point, flush, chase.....


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Noggin (see avatar) was a mix of Aussie Cattle Dog and YGIAGAM (your guess is a good as mine), though most people thought he had some Pit Bull in him. If he were an actor, he would have been someone like Michael Ironside: a good enough looking and physically fit character actor, but never the big star/leading man.


I keep waiting for a new dog to rescue you, but there cannot be another Noggin.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Jane917 said:


> I keep waiting for a new dog to rescue you, but there cannot be another Noggin.


The next adoption will have to wait until my life settles down a bit, and I can give him/her the time and money he/she needs.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

Daisy at a year old

she loves to smile


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

That's the Magical-Dawg when he first came home--and then as a grown up German Shepherd.


Magic w-chewie b by amyshojai, on Flickr


Magic 2 by amyshojai, on Flickr


----------



## T.M.souders author (Jun 2, 2011)

I have a Pekingese.  Poor thing just got hit by a car.  We've been nursing her back to health for a couple weeks now.  It was so awful, but thank goodness, it seems other than vision impairment in one eye, she's going to be okay.  My credit card on the other hand, is not.  $2000 ouch!


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

A lhasa apso named Ghengis lives at my house. He's getting on in years and his main activity is going from nap to nap.


----------



## Newt (May 15, 2009)

I've got the best dog (i think it is still classed a dog) that I've ever been around.
Ready for this? red timber wolf mixed with registered Alaskan Husky.
My wife named him when he was 6 weeks old, "doobie"


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

We own a half Pekignese/half Jack Russell terrier. 

She's hilarious! 

Her name is Chewie.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

No dogs right now, but my favorite breed is English Springer Spaniel. This is my last one, Champ, taken when we lived in Alaska:










We were great buds!


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Ooh wow, was he a tri-colored springer? I always thought those looked awesome. Ours is only black and white.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Jessica Billings said:


> Ooh wow, was he a tri-colored springer? I always thought those looked awesome. Ours is only black and white.


Yep, a tri-color. Black, white and tan. He was out of Cottage Grove, Oregon. I got him when I lived in Eugene.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

hamerfan said:


> Yep, a tri-color. Black, white and tan. He was out of Cottage Grove, Oregon. I got him when I lived in Eugene.


Oh neat! We got ours in Oregon as well. I can't remember exactly where. Oregon City, maybe? Cool little coincidence.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I have a Yorkie named Sampson. Before him I had another Yorkie named Ajax.


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

In the picture below our Mini Aussie (Casse) is watching over new addition 5 month old Tiny Toy Poodle (Bella).


----------



## Stephen_Melling (Jun 26, 2011)

Great dogs and great names. An awful lot to be said about how we care for our pets. I know it's a cliche but they really are part of the family.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Sheltie -- Ferguson -- Hugh Grant

Greyhound -- Rhiannon/Pony -- Greta Garbo

Dachshund -- Violet -- Possibly Paris Hilton


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

Dusty, an 11-yo Brittany

Scampi, a 9-yo beagle


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

I have a 2 yr old pug named Gizmo the Wonder Pug. She is so named b/c I sometimes wonder how such a stupid dog can still be alive (she likes to escape and run and play in traffic). I'm not a fan of pugs, but they are great dogs to have around kids. Gizmo takes a lot of abuse (otherwise known as toddler love) from DD and when she's had enough, she puts herself in time out. We do keep DD from being too mean (sitting on her head, trying to carry her around the house, etc) and b/c of Gizmo, DD has learned how to be gentle. So much so that my parent's cat, Strawberry (black long haired) will actually let DD pet her for about 5 secs before disappearing (she disappears immediatly when the other grandkids come around).










Growing up I had a choc lab named Sammy Joe and she was a typical people pleasing lab. One of these days, we'll probably get another one, but we need more space and older kids.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Jane917 said:


> We have Jack (my avatar), a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel.


I love all types of Spaniels. Really thinking about a CKC. Can you post a bigger pic?


----------



## ajhunter (Aug 23, 2010)

Kelvecion said:


> Great dogs and great names. An awful lot to be said about how we care for our pets. I know it's a cliche but they really are part of the family.


So true. Before I was married, a 90+ year old friend of my mom gave me the advice to "find a girl that likes your dog. If she doesn't like your dog, she'll not end up being the kind of person you want to be with for the rest of your life."

My wife loves Bailey, and Bailey loves her mommy.


----------



## Vagueness (Jan 27, 2011)

ajhunter said:


> "find a girl that likes your dog. If she doesn't like your dog, she'll not end up being the kind of person you want to be with for the rest of your life."


QFT!
We've two Mastiffs, one English and one cross, Mum's a mastiff and dad was "some sorta big dog" (  I am not a fan of the guy we took her off...) Both rescued. Princess (not our choice of name!),the grown up, is the English Mastiff. Amber's nearly as big as her now.










Definately not high energy dogs, both take themselves back to bed after the morning walks and stay there till lunchtime, but they have plenty of love to share.

I'm working on loosing weight; goal weight is to be less than Princess


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

We have 2 rescues - Molly, a 4-year-old mix of everything, and Cody, a 5-year-old yellow-lab mix.  We also have my once-in-a-lifetime dog, Nelson, a 10-year-old Rhodesian Ridgeback.  I love the others, and they're far from ignored, but Nelson is something more than just a dog.


----------



## kindleworm (Aug 24, 2010)

I have a 3 year old Siberian Husky named Cody.  He is a friendly, fun dog who has gone on 3 vacations with us.


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

Vagueness said:


> QFT!
> We've two Mastiffs, one English and one cross, Mum's a mastiff and dad was "some sorta big dog" (  I am not a fan of the guy we took her off...) Both rescued. Princess (not our choice of name!),the grown up, is the English Mastiff. Amber's nearly as big as her now.
> 
> 
> ...


I am fostering an English mastiff for a friend who has fallen on hard times. She looks like Princess, her name is Star. She is very sweet and low energy, when I took her to the vet I told him she would lean on me and if I wasn't braced I would fumble to keep my balance. He said "well she probably weighs more than you!" I could have kissed him, she doesn't.


----------



## candggmom (Oct 27, 2008)

I am owned by the 2 pugs shown on my avatar.  The picture is when they were much younger.  Spike is now 10 and Bruiser is 9.  Love them to death but could do without the constant shedding of their undercoats!  Had a Golden for 15 1/2 years before these two - thought I wanted to downsize - LOL!

Kathy in NC


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

I have 2: Liska is a goldendoodle and Skyla is a standard collie.



















These two are best buddies and such good company for me since I retired.


----------



## SimonSmithWilson (Jul 26, 2011)

How do you put up a picture? lol, I want to put up my doggies.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

hamerfan said:


> I love all types of Spaniels. Really thinking about a CKC. Can you post a bigger pic?


*Hamerfan*, at your request, here is a larger picture of Jack. In the picture he is sporting a summer haircut.










And....posing for the camera


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Oh, neat! I love looking at all the pictures. We have 6 Australian Shepherds, although we've owned as many as 14 at once when we were more active showing and trialing. Unfortunately, there just isn't enough time to do everything, so now they're just enjoying being our buddies and sometimes moving the sheep.

Their names are: Lachlan, Jay, Duncan, Pip, Trim and Mazda. Here's a picture of Abby, who we just lost a couple weeks ago at age 14. She's the mom of Lachlan and Jay:


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> Oh, neat! I love looking at all the pictures. We have 6 Australian Shepherds, although we've owned as many as 14 at once when we were more active showing and trialing. Unfortunately, there just isn't enough time to do everything, so now they're just enjoying being our buddies and sometimes moving the sheep.
> 
> Their names are: Lachlan, Jay, Duncan, Pip, Trim and Mazda. Here's a picture of Abby, who we just lost a couple weeks ago at age 14. She's the mom of Lachlan and Jay:


I am so sorry for your loss of Abby. I love Australian Shepherds. I had an Aussie once in the 90's. She was a dream of a dog, but much smarter than I was. I loved her dearly, but the breeder helped me place her in a home with a 14 year old who took her through agility training. She became quite the champ!


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Jane917 said:


> I am so sorry for your loss of Abby. I love Australian Shepherds. I had an Aussie once in the 90's. She was a dream of a dog, but much smarter than I was. I loved her dearly, but the breeder helped me place her in a home with a 14 year old who took her through agility training. She became quite the champ!


Here is the link to my former Aussie, Story. I was privileged to take her through her first obedience classes and give her a home until she was ready for the work she was cut out to do!

http://www.perennialaussies.com/story.html


----------



## MF Strnad (Jun 21, 2011)

I have a Golden/Malamute named Chewie.  Mom was a Golden Retriever and Dad was an Alaskan Malamute.  
 He'll be one year old next month, but I think he'll always be my big puppy.


----------



## Virhenley (Apr 9, 2011)

I have a rescue dog. She is a miniature Schnauzer.  She was kept in a cage for four years for breeding purposes. I call her Lily and she is becoming less timid and is now happy and playful.


----------



## Stephen_Melling (Jun 26, 2011)

Some excellent photographs posted here. I particularly like the posed portraits


----------



## SimonSmithWilson (Jul 26, 2011)

Here are my two doggies. Molly is the big airedale and willow is the little lakeland terrier (she is also the little doggy posing in the cover of my book at the end of my post.)


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

Here are pix of my crew, all rescues

*Angel playing with Odie when we got all that snow in DFW*









*Moose destroying the evil squeaker toy*









*Merle*









*Caesar*









*Odie with Poppy*









*And the girl I am fostering for a friend, Star*


----------



## Vagueness (Jan 27, 2011)

now that's a house full!


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Jane917 said:


> Here is the link to my former Aussie, Story. I was privileged to take her through her first obedience classes and give her a home until she was ready for the work she was cut out to do!
> 
> http://www.perennialaussies.com/story.html


I know the breeder, Jane. Wouldn't be surprised if I had crossed paths with Story at some point. Glad to hear she's done so well. Must have been tough to part with her, but sounds like she ended up in a wonderful home.


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

Vagueness said:


> now that's a house full!


 I also have a cranky parrot named Picasso


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I used to own two Alsatian dogs what are called German shepherd. These had no names as I recall. It was quite a while back.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

We have Stokely, who is a Lab. Stokes is almost white, and is gorgeous. This picture is of him as we're driving home from our lake property. He LOVES going to the lake and jumping off the dock. By the time we leave for home, he's exhausted, and moans most of the way home, he's so tired!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Wow, need to check this thread more often, GORGEOUS pictures!


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> I know the breeder, Jane. Wouldn't be surprised if I had crossed paths with Story at some point. Glad to hear she's done so well. Must have been tough to part with her, but sounds like she ended up in a wonderful home.


How nice that you know Sheila! She was such an informational and supportive breeder.


----------



## Stephen_Melling (Jun 26, 2011)

Here's a few images of my two dogs: 
*Arthur*










*George*









*George and Arthur*


----------



## Christine Lindsay (Apr 30, 2011)

A black and white Springer Spaniel we call Zeke. He's sort of a country bumpkin.


----------



## The world would be prettier with more zebra strip (Apr 20, 2011)

I have not consented to the new Terms of Service, which were implemented without any announcement and without the ability to accept or reject them. My continued participation on the forum is related only to addressing this issue and cannot be construed as implied consent.  9/21/2018


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

Holy cow--your dog Droop looks just like our dog, Rowdy. Rowdy is a huge, gentle beast nearing 130 lbs.

We have Rowdy and Molly. Molly is a Chesapeake Bay Retriever.









I love this one when Molly was a baby. Rowdy was so good with her.


----------



## PhoenixS (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh my, such wonderful pups everyone has!!

Of my current three, two showed up on the farm and stayed after owner searches proved futile, and the third came from a shelter.

My overall beastie count is:
3 dogs
3 cats
1 iguana
5 horses
2 goats
19 chickens
3 guineas
2 zebra finches
7 parakeets
2 rat snakes that have been hanging out in the hen house

*Ginger * (aka Ginny, Jennifer, Gingersnap), an 8-year-old shepherd mix, is the shelter dog who's been with me about 7.5 years.










*Angel * (aka Annie, Angie, Annie-Angie-Angel), a 6-year-old cocker mix, strayed up when she was about 8 months old.










*Loki * (who was named before the Thor and Avenger movies -- I've been a geek for a looooong time!) is a 4-year-old pit bull mix who strayed up when he was about 4 months old.


----------



## The world would be prettier with more zebra strip (Apr 20, 2011)

@[email protected] A farm of pets or a farm of animals? LOL. Very pretty.

Yes, Droops black and my nestley Nestles is a deep dark chocolate. Isn't it amazing how big they get? I used to have a picture of Nestle next to a Pepsi can to show the difference.


----------

